# New Tomb Raider to be Xbox exclusive



## Brian G Turner (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh, dear:
BBC News - Xbox gets Tomb Raider sequel as exclusive title

A good way to annoy Tomb Raider fans.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 13, 2014)

Slightly better news for Tomb Raider fans without an Xbox: it's been confirmed that the deal has a duration.



> Is there a time limit on the exclusivity period?
> 
> "Yes, the deal has a duration. I didn't buy it. I don't own the franchise."
> 
> ...



Microsoft confirms Rise of the Tomb Raider Xbox exclusivity deal "has a duration" &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## Michael Colton (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh, I am so glad it is limited. I was about to be very upset that I would not be able to play the next one on the computer. I absolutely loved the reboot of the series and would be quite disappointed if I could not continue to play the series. I do not play many games any longer, but this is one series that I do not think I will ever stop playing. I have every game in the series.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't have a PS4. I look forward to getting one (mostly for the inevitable Dragon Age: Inquisition GOTY/Ultimate version), but due to my financial situation and the way the laws of mathematics work it'll probably be a while.

I've played a couple of Tomb Raiders, and I think they're a bit hit and miss. Given Drake's been kicking her arse lately (although I didn't get Uncharted 3 and probably won't get 4) I'm not sure giving him an advantage he doesn't need is very clever. Presumably the chaps who make money decisions think whatever they're getting from Microsoft will outweigh the extra sales they would've had on the PS4.


----------



## Michael Colton (Aug 13, 2014)

thaddeus6th said:


> I don't have a PS4. I look forward to getting one (mostly for the inevitable Dragon Age: Inquisition GOTY/Ultimate version), but due to my financial situation and the way the laws of mathematics work it'll probably be a while.
> 
> I've played a couple of Tomb Raiders, and I think they're a bit hit and miss. Given Drake's been kicking her arse lately (although I didn't get Uncharted 3 and probably won't get 4) I'm not sure giving him an advantage he doesn't need is very clever. Presumably the chaps who make money decisions think whatever they're getting from Microsoft will outweigh the extra sales they would've had on the PS4.



Well if it is a duration exclusive, they will still get the PS4 sales eventually. Unless I am misinterpreting something. And I would have to disagree with Uncharted kicking her bum. The Tomb Raider reboot was very successful.

And I do not have either console nor do I plan to. The only time I play anything these days is on the computer. Though I think we had a Twitter conversation about that . . .


----------



## thaddeus6th (Aug 13, 2014)

From die hard Tomb Raider fans with PS4s but not Xbox Ones (not sure when the PC version will be out) who don't feel taken for granted. 

As a casual Tomb Raider chap, it'd take a hell of a lot to tempt me to buy it even if I had a PS4 and lived in a house made of gold and platinum. Maybe I'm prematurely becoming a grumpy old man but bad gaming practice pisses me off. 

On PC versus console: I much prefer the console. Too many distractions from work already on the PC.


----------



## Michael Colton (Aug 13, 2014)

thaddeus6th said:


> From die hard Tomb Raider fans with PS4s but not Xbox Ones (not sure when the PC version will be out) who don't feel taken for granted.
> 
> As a casual Tomb Raider chap, it'd take a hell of a lot to tempt me to buy it even if I had a PS4 and lived in a house made of gold and platinum. Maybe I'm prematurely becoming a grumpy old man but bad gaming practice pisses me off.
> 
> On PC versus console: I much prefer the console. Too many distractions from work already on the PC.



Ah, yeah I do not have a tendency to avoid games or developers due to poor business choices. If I am interested, I buy it.

And it is not a PC versus console thing for me. I just simply do not play games enough anymore to justify paying for a console.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 24, 2014)

Amazon lists a PS4 version for release before Christmas:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00KJGYKEM/?tag=brite-21

However - looking at the video trailer on that page - the game does look a bit dodgy. Sort of a cross between DragonAge and Gauntlet. Doesn't show off any real connection to the Tomb Raider series - looks more like a general action-adventure game they shoe-horned the TombRaider name into.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 24, 2014)

Hmm. If it's Dragon Agey, then releasing it around the same time as, er, Dragon Age: Inquisition might not be terribly clever (especially as those with multiple platforms could have it already for something other than the PS4).

I'm really not a fan of the way certain videogame practices are so dickish (exclusive content for this or that platform. And DLC characters are the work of Satan).


----------



## Chris Guillory (Sep 25, 2014)

The last Tomb Raider released was the only one I've ever purchased. I think mainly due to the new style and approach of the game. With that, I'm glad it's coming to the Xbox. I've had the system for nearly a year, and so far Destiny is the only decent game I've played.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 25, 2014)

Aye, as well as being a poor boy from a poor family *plays small violin* the PS4, which is what I'd get, doesn't have that much that I actually want to play. I own The Last Of Us for PS3, Dragon Age: Inquisition looks good but I'm getting it for PS3 and Kingdom Come: Deliverance looks great, but isn't going to be out for a year or so.

I'm also probably going to skip MGS. Voice-acting's something I like a lot, and it didn't impress me that David Hayter is no longer Snake, for no apparent reason.


----------



## Chris Guillory (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, it sucks that David Hayter is out, he's been Snake since 1997! I don't think that will stop me from getting the game though.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 25, 2014)

It's got to be said I'm more 'into' voice-acting (and actors) than most people, so I don't expect many to do likewise. The high price for the first part (I forget the title) was also unimpressive.

I really don't get why they axed Hayter. I'm going to miss his codec banter about cardboard boxes, and Otacon wetting himself.


----------

